# Need Experienced Sales Agent of Fashion Accesories



## raymond9 (Jul 31, 2010)

We are looking for experienced sales agent of fashion accessories to distribute our products into chain stores and department stores. Agents are being paid based precentage of items sold. High Quality Fashion Accessories and Jewellery. Our products have 3 categories:

Beckinsale
Material: handcrafted stone and coconut shell, parts are from Bali Indonesia
ethnic glamour fashion accessories for young and mature professional

Brosway 
Material: Cubic Circonia 
highly skilled professional using laser cutting to make high quality immitation diamonds so that each and every single diamond has the eight hearts and eight arrows perfect cutting which create its bright and shining colours. 

Babyface brand for hot & chic
Material: crystal and steel and aluminium 
moulded by machine 
high quality fashion accessories for young and energetic girls

raymond9atgmaildotcom with your contact, phone, skype and your working experience on this so when I am in Sydney, NSW from september 18 to september 29,2010 we can meet and discuss.
Please let me know how to contact you? my skype rco122


----------



## Henry_Jakson (Apr 15, 2010)

Sorry at a time I don’t have much knowledge about this. But I will try to find out related sales person for your business and let you know as soon as possible.


----------



## raymond9 (Jul 31, 2010)

*ok let me know*

ok let me know


----------

